# wiring a squirrel cage fan



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 10, 2007)

I have  a fan that i'm having trouble wiring. It has wires on both sides of the motor, 7 in all. One side has 5(white, black, blue, red and brown) and the other side has 2(both orange). Is there an electrician in the house?!? I haven't a clue where to start!!! Thnx! Oh and its a fasco, model no. 4mh41, no. 702110288.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 10, 2007)

What size is it? It can probably be wired for 120 or 240 volts, any pics? Specs?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

im telling ya your best bet would be to email fasco themselves and ask if they could send a wire diagram for it so you know EXACTLY what goes where. 

http://www.iqsalespro.com/slm/fascoContactUs.php


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, it's 115/230 v and it has a wiring diagram on it...BUT i'm not sure EXACTLY how they piece together. I have an electrician buddy, he'll prolly have some insight...just don't know when i'll see him again. Thnx!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 11, 2007)

It has a diagram, just not sure if I understand it correctly. It says white to line, brown to red, black to blue then line, orange to orange(then to black and blue?), not sure about the last part. This is for 115v on the diagram. It can also be wired 230 but I don't want to do that.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

any way you can get a pic of it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 11, 2007)

Lil sloppy, done on paint.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 12, 2007)

thats simple,  wire nut together the red and brown wires.  then wirenut the orange wires.  then wirenut the black, blue and one side of the 110 line together.  now wire the white to the other 110 line in.  should be ready to go.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 12, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> thats simple, wire nut together the red and brown wires. then wirenut the orange wires. then wirenut the black, blue and one side of the 110 line together. now wire the white to the other 110 line in. should be ready to go.


 Alot of people haven't known what to do, even with the diagram. I don't want to burn up my fan OR my house. You gave the most confident response though and I was just wondering...are you sure? Thnx for the response! Btw, what exactly are the brown/red and orange/orange wires for? Some have said a thermostat and switch, I need to know. Thnx again!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah but i am almost certain that the fan has more then one speed thats why its it has more then one hot wire, doing what you suggest, wouldnt that be wiring all three speeds to run at once? i would think that would burn it up. 
did you get this fan used? i would think it would give a more detailed diagram for hooking it up.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes this fan has 3 speed correct?

How do you plan on controling the speeds?

Or do you WANT to wire it so only one speed is used?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 13, 2007)

where did you get that it is capable of being wired for different speeds?


----------



## cdblop (Jan 13, 2007)

yea listen to weeddog, its not that complicated and if you follow him correctly you will be ok


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 13, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> where did you get that it is capable of being wired for different speeds?



if it was a one speed fan it would only have three wire, white, black, and green. but since it has more then one it has wires to run juice to the different speeds its capible of


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 13, 2007)

if it's 115/230volt it has to have more than b/w/g, the red wire would be used for 230


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2007)

I got it working...thnx for all the responses, you were all very helpful!!!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 13, 2007)

cool man what was the final verdit on the wires?


----------

